
San Francisco Is So Expensive Even Renters Can Be NIMBYs - misnamed
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2017/02/renters-in-expensive-cities-are-all-about-nimbyism/516021/
======
gydfi
Isn't rent control a big part of this? Does the effect persist in non rent
controlled cities?

Though actually, thinking about my own feelings, as a renter in an expensive
and non rent controlled city (Sydney) I would be opposed to any major
development nearby. It's unlikely to materially lower my rent, but is likely
to lower the overall quality of the neighbourhood (crowding, traffic, shadows,
and the general ugliness of new apartment buildings).

Now, I'm not saying that the fact that I oppose it means that I have any moral
right to stop it, but it's not surprising that renters should oppose
development too.

